# المسيح ......لنيافه الانبا روفائيل



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح ......لنيافه الانبا روفائيل*





"ها أنا آتيسريعًا. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" (رؤ3: 11)
هذه الوصية ترن عاليًا في أذان كنيستنا القبطية.. إننا حريصون كل الحرص على الإكليل المُعد لكلٍ منا في الأبدية.. لذلك تحافظ كنيستنا المجيدة على (ما عندها) من إيمان، وصلاة، وتسبيح، وجهاد روحي عميق.. لننال أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة في اليوم الأخير

كما أنه لا يمكن أن تتخيل جسداً يعيش بدون رأس هكذا لا يمكن أن تكون الكنيسة بدون المسيح...
فالمسيح للكنيسة هو المعنى والمحتوى والرأس للجسد وبدونه تتحول الكنيسة إلى مؤسسة إنسانية جوفاء... المسيح للكنيسة هو تاريخها وطقسها وعقيدتها وخدمتها... المسيح هو الكل فى الكل، فإذا مارسنا الكنيسة دون أن نكتشف المسيح فيها فباطل هو عناؤنا وباطلة هى ممارستنا ونكون كمن يحرث فى المياه.

والمسيح حاضر فى الكنيسة على الدوام (عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس) حسب وعده الصادق "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 20:28)
فإذا اجتمعت الكنيسة يحضر المسيح "لأنه حيثما أجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمى (الكنيسة) فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 20:18)، ولأن الكنيسة هى إجماع دائم لا ينقطع (جعلنا له شعباً مجتمعاً) حتى ولو لم يظهر هذا دائماً - فالمسيح إذا حاضر فى الكنيسة بدون انقطاع المسيح حاضر يرعى شعبه ويجمعهم كالحملان
"هوذا السيد الرب بقوة يأتى وذراعه تحكم له هوذا أجرته معه وعملته قدامه كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفى حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات" (أش 10:40،11). 

والمسيح حاضر أيضاً ليسند جهادنا الضعيف بنعمته القوية وليعطينا حياة من حياته بدمه وجسده.. وفى النهاية وبالإجماع المسيح حاضر فينا ليعطى وجودنا معنى وقيمة ولعبادتنا قوة وقبولاً "لأنكم بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (يو 5:15)، والكنيسة عروس المسيح تعرف سره وتفهم قصده وتميز حضوره وتتفاعل مع هذا الحضور الإلهى وتعبر عنه فى طقسها بطرق متعددة تتناسب مع مستوى هذا الحضور فحضور المسيح فى الكنيسة يكون على أربعة مستويات:


1- المسيح المحتجب : حقاً أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص (أش 15:45).

2- المسيح المعلم : أنتم تدعوننى معلماً وسيداً وحسناً تقولون لأنى أنا كذلك (يو13:13).

3- المسيح الذبيح : أظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عب 26:9).

4- المسيح الراعى : "لأن الخروف الذى فى وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية" (رؤ 17:7


_________________

*
المسيح المحتجب
*


"ها أنا آتي سريعًا. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" (رؤ3: 11)

هذه الوصية ترن عاليًا في أذان كنيستنا القبطية.. إننا حريصون كل الحرص على الإكليل المُعد لكلٍ منا في الأبدية.. لذلك تحافظ كنيستنا المجيدة على (ما عندها) من إيمان، وصلاة، وتسبيح، وجهاد روحي عميق.. لننال أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة في اليوم الأخير

المسيح المحتجب :

عند اجتماع الكنيسة وحضور المسيح يتقدم الكاهن ليفتح ستر الهيكل معلناً بهذا أن باب السماء مفتوح أمام المؤمنين المجتمعين معاً حول المسيح (إذا ما وقفنا فى هيكلك المقدس نحسب كالقيام فى السماء)، وإدراكاً منا أن السماء لا تفتح أمامنا إلا بالرحمة إذ هى باب الرحمة لذلك يقول الكاهن فيما يفتح الستر (ارحمنا يا الله الأب ضابط الكل...) وعندما يفتح الهيكل يدرك بالإيمان أنه فى حالة مواجهة سرية مع المسيح الساكن فى الهيكل
"ما أرهب هذا المكان ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء" (تك 17:8)، حقاً إن الرب فى هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم (تك 16:28).

حينئذ يخر الكاهن ساجداً للمسيح قائلاً: (نسجد لك آيها المسيح مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس لأنك أتيت وخلصتنا).

ثم يقود الكاهن الشعب فى تقديم الشكر للمسيح من اجل حضوره فى الكنيسة إذ حضوره فينا (سترنا وأعاننا وحفظنا وقبلنا إليه وأشفق علينا وعضدنا وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة).

ويتقدم الكاهن ليرفع البخور حول المذبح إعلاناً عن حضور الله - حيث حضوره دائماً مصحوب بالدخان والاحتجاب - "وإما موسى فأقترب إلى الضباب حيث كان الله" (خر 21:20) طأطأ السموات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه (2صم 10:22) قال الرب إنه يسكن فى الضباب (1مل 12:8) السحاب والضباب حوله (مز 2:97) وعندما ترتفع حلقات دخان البخور فى الهواء ويختفى أبونا فى سحابه البخور تدرك الكنيسة حضور المسيح السرى فتهتف فى أرباع الناقوس (نسجد للأب والأبن والروح القدس... تعالوا فلنسجد للثالوث القدوس... عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطنا الآن بمجد أبيه والروح القدس) ولأن السحاب فى ضمير الكنيسة هو رمز لجماعة القديسين "سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا" (عب 1:12) سيأتى المسيح دائماً وفى مجيئة الثانى معهم وفى وسطهم "وحينئذ يبصرون أبن الإنسان آتياً فى سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد" (مر 26:13)، "متى جاء بمجد أبيه مع الملائكة القديسين" (مر 38:8).

فعندما ترتفع سحابة البخور فى اجواء الكنيسة ينشد المرتلون (السلام للكنيسة بيت الملائكة السلام للعذراء التى ولدت مخلصنا) ثم تعطى السلام كذلك لكل صفوف الملائكة والآباء والرسل والشهداء والقديسين (أرباع الناقوس).

هنا الكنيسة فى مجد تجليها مع المسيح على جبل الحب هنا الكنيسة المدعوة لمجد المسيح ومجد أبيه والروح القدس.

هذا التجلى الرائع بسبب حضور المسيح فى بيته بين رعيته القديسين و أهل بيت الله (أف 19:2) يدفع الأب الكاهن أن يقف ليستدعى أعضاء الجسد الغائبين عن الحضور معنا ههنا... فيذكر أولاً آباءنا واخوتنا الذين رقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح منذ البدء (أوشية الراقدين فى العشية) ويتوسل عنهم مكملاً توبتهم طالباً عنهم ولهم الحل والغفران لنكون جميعاً معه دون أن يفقد منا ظلف بل (جميع المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين الذين فى المسكونة كلها) أما فى رفع بخور باكر فيذكر أبونا المرضى والمسافرين إذا أن الليل يذكرنا بانقضاء العمر واليوم الجديد يعطينا رجاء جديداً وفرصة شفاء من أمراض الخطية (النفس والجسد والروح) وفرصة تكميل (غربتنا فى هذا العمر).

هنا وبسبب حضور المسيح - تكون الكنيسة قد اجتمعت بأعضائها المنظورين والغائبين بالجسد، فتراها الكنيسة فرصة أن تعطى تمجيداً لجماعة القديسين الحاضرين فى وسطنا فترتفع أصوات المرتلين فى سيمفونية هادئة تعبر بالكلام والأنغام عن الحب والفرح والشركة فيما نرتل (الذكصولوجات) للقديسين.

باللروعة والبهاء... إن الليتورجيا (الصلوات المرتبة) تحقق معنى الكنيسة ووجودها... إن التطبيق العملى للمفاهيم المدرسية عن لاهوت الكنيسة هو الاشتراك فى ليتورجيتها.. فببساطة اللاهوتى فى كنيستنا هو من يندمج فى الكنيسة ويحيا حياتها.. اللاهوتى عندنا هو من يدرك حضور المسيح سرياً فى كنيسته على الدوام يشاركها ويباركها ويقدسه..

فليس اللاهوت علوماً تدرس فى الأكليركية ولكنه حياة نعيشها مع المسيح فى بيته الخاص فى رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله (أف 19:2).

ربى يسوع الحاضر فينا على الدوام،

أننى آسف وقلبى يأكلنى لأننى لم أحترم حضورك،

بل تعديت وأخطأت وأسأت لمجلسك البهى،

لم أكن جاهلاً... بل أنا ضعيف،

لست عنيداً ضدك... ولكننى أحبك،

أننى لا أرفض التوبة... ولكن ميولى رديئة،

ضعفاتى وسقطاتى وتعدياتى تطفئ جذوة الحب والفرح،

فأعود إليك بالرجاء.. لن أيأس ولن أتركك،

فأنت هو حياتنا كلنا وخلاصنا كلنا ورجاؤنا كلنا وشفاؤنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا،

أنت هو طهارتى وقوتى وفرحتى وثباتى.

أعلم أن الخطية هى إلحاد لحظى لأننى بها أعبرّ عن إيمانى بعدم حضورك... أو بأن حضورك لا يهمنى. شئ فظيع جداً ولكننى أتوب إليك معترفاً بلاهوتك وحضورك وملئك للوجود وأننى بك أحيا وأتحرك وأوجد.

فأقبل توبتى وأغفر لى.. وتفضل استعلن ذاتك فى حياتى ونبه قلبى وضميرى لحضورك فلا أعود أستحل لنفسى الخطأ بل أكون فيك على الدوام آمين،

____________
*تابع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح المعلم*





"ها أنا آتي سريعًا. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" (رؤ3: 11)

هذه الوصية ترن عاليًا في أذان كنيستنا القبطية.. إننا حريصون كل الحرص على الإكليل المُعد لكلٍ منا في الأبدية.. لذلك تحافظ كنيستنا المجيدة على (ما عندها) من إيمان، وصلاة، وتسبيح، وجهاد روحي عميق.. لننال أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة في اليوم الأخير

"ولما رأى الجموع صعد إلى الجبل. فلما جلس تقدم إليه تلاميذه ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلاً" (مت 1:5).

هذا ما يحدث كل يوم بالكنيسة.. إذ يرى المسيح شعبه المجتمع يصعد إلى الجبل (المنجلية - الإنجيل) ويبدأ حديثه العذر معنا ليعزينا ويشجعنا وينهض قلوبنا للتوبة والجهاد المحبوب...

وإذ تؤمن الكنيسة أن قارئ الإنجيل فى القداس هو المسيح نفسه لذلك فهي تعبر عن هذا الإيمان فى طقسها المشبع بترتيبات تبرز شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح حاضراً فى وسطنا كرب للبيت وأب للأسرة يضم أبناءه تحت جناحيه وهو "يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة" (مت 29:7).

فبعد الانتهاء من قراءة السنكسار (سير القديسين) كامتداد للإبراكسيس (أعمال الرسل) يتجلى المسيح المعلم وتراه الكنيسة بين الإيمان فتستعير تسبيح السمائيين وتهتف بلحن أجيوس بطريقة الانتيفونيا (المرابعة) "وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض" (أش 3:6)، فيقول الخورس البحرى الربع الأول ثم الخورس القبلى الربع الثانى وهكذا متشبهين بالسمائيين عن استعلان ربنا يسوع المسيح وأثناء ترتيل لحن (أجيوس) يمسك الكاهن الشورية ويرفع البخور كالسماء تماماً "وامتلأ البيت دخاناً" (أش 4:6).

وهنا تعبر سحابة البخور الكثيفة عن حضور ربنا يسوع المسيح كما ذكرنا سابقاً. فيقف الأب الكاهن ليخاطبه قائلاً: "أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح إلهنا الذى قال لتلاميذه القديسين ورسله الأطهار. إن أنبياء وأبرار كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا. وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا وأما أنتم فطوبى لأعينكم لأنها تبصر، ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (راجع مت 16:13،17).

لقد كان التلاميذ مطوبين لأنهم سمعوا ورأوا رب المجد وها نحن الآن ننال نفس الطوبى لأنه سيحضر ويكلمنا بشخصه المبارك القدوس.

وتعتبر هذه الصلوة (الأوشية) هى الجزء التأسيسى فى قداس القراءات (الموعوظين) إذ هى المرجع الكتابى الإنجيلى لحقيقة حضور المسيح المعلم فى الكنيسة "طوبى لأعينكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع" (مت 16:13).

وقبل أن يعزينا المسيح إلهنا بكلماته المقدسة نتوسل إليه من أجل أخوتنا الغائبين عنا بالجسد (الراقدين والمرضى) "الذين سبقوا فرقدوا نيحهم، المرضى أشفهم" مع الكنيسة فى حضرة المسيح وهو يعلمنا "لأنك أنت حياتنا كلنا، وخلاصنا كلنا، ورجاؤنا كلنا، وشفاؤنا كلنا، وقيامتنا كلنا".
المزمور والمزمور السابق للإنجيل له ثقل لاهوتى وتفسيرى لا يستهان به. إذ يسبق ويشير إلى المسيح بروح النبوة كمثل يوحنا المعمدان، لذلك عندما نسمع الشماس يرتل "ابصلموس دافيد" فإنه يعنى "مزمور عن داود" فكلمة داود هنا فى اللغة اليونانية فى حاله (القابل) وليست فى حالة (المضاف إليه) فليس التعبير هو "مزمور لداود" ولكنه "مزمور عن داود" وداود هو الاسم النبوى والشعرى لربنا يسوع المسيح "بعد ذلك يعود بنو اسرائيل ويطلبون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم ويفزعون إلى الرب وإلى جوده فى آخر الأيام" (هو 5:3).

"فأخلص غنمى.. وأقيم عليها راعيا واحد فيرعاها عبدى داود هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا. وأنا الرب أكون لهم إلها وعبدى داود رئيساً فى وسطهم. أنا الرب تكلمت" (حز 22:34-24).

"وداود عبدى يكون ملكاً عليهم ويكون لجميعهم راع واحد" (حز 24:37)، "وعبدى داود رئيس عليهم إلى الأبد" (حز 25:37)، "يخدمون الرب إلههم وداود ملكهم الذين أقيمه لهم" (أر 9:30).

واضح طبعاً أن هؤلاء الأنبياء لا يتكلمون عن داود بن يسى إذ أنهم جاءوا بعده بأجيال كثيرة ولكنهم يتكلمون بروح النبوة عن داودنا الجديد ربنا يسوع المسيح.. وكلمة داود بالعبرية هى كلمة ودود بالعربية أى المحبوب وهو لقب للمسيح "لمدح مجد نعمته التى انعم بها علينا فى المحبوب" (أف 6:1).

لذلك نعود فنقول أن المزمور السابق للإنجيل يتحدث دائماً عن ربنا يسوع المسيح بروح النبوة ليبرزه لنا حاضراً فى الكنيسة معزياً شعبه بكلمات نعمته المحييه.

سمعان الكاهن بعد الأوشية يصعد الشماس إلى الهى ومعه البشارة (الإنجيل).. ويمسك الكاهن البشارة حاسباً أن ما بين يديه هو تجلى لربنا يسوع المعلم فيهتف مع سمعان المبارك: "الآن يا سيد تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب كقولك لأن عينى قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذى أعددته قدام جميع الشعوب. نور إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل" (لو 29:2-32).

إن العبارة التى قالها سمعان فى الهيكل عندما حمل السيد وهو طفل رضيع.. هى نفسها العبرة التى يرددها الكاهن الآن باعتباره يحمل المسيح فيما يحمل الإنجيل... أليس الإنجيل هو كلمة الله؟! فالمسيح إذا حاضر فى إنجيله.

البخور للإنجيل وكلمة الإنجيل تعنى الرسالة الحسنة أو البشارة الموجهة لذلك فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو إنجيلنا هو الرسالة الحسنة وبشارة الخلاص المفرحة.. فالمسيح هو محور الإنجيل ومركزه ومحتواه وموضوعه.. لذلك عندما يبخر الكاهن للإنجيل قائلا سراً: "اسجدوا لإنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى. له المجد إلى الأبد" إنما يعنى السجود للمسيح رأساً.. لأن الإنجيل هو المسيح، والمسيح حاضر فى الإنجيل (فى ضمير وفهم الكنيسة).

الاستقبال الملوكى كل ما سبق كان تهيئة للحظة المقدسة التى ينتج فيها المخلص فاه ويعلمنا من إنجيله.. لذلك يهتف الشماس فيها الشعب "قفوا بخوف الله لسماع الإنجيل المقدس".

وينحنى الكاهن رافعاً الإنجيل فوق رأسه مردداً: "مبارك الآتى باسم الرب" أنها نفس العبارة التى أستقبل بها أطفال أورشليم المسيح.. وأيضاً يرددها الشعب عن التناول من الأسرار المحيية.

إننا بها نستقبل المسيح المعلم الآتى باسم الرب، ويرد الشعب "المجد لك يارب - ذكصاسى كيرى".
وفى مقدمة القراءة ليعلن الشماس (أو الكاهن) عن شخصه القارئ فيقول: "ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا كلنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى له المجد إلى الأب"، "بين شويس".

وهى نفس العبارة التى يرددها الكاهن عند حلول الروح القدس فى القداس وتحويل الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه.. وهذه العبارة تعلن عن شخصية المسيح على المذبح أو سابقاً على المنجلية.

سر الإنجيل إن سر الإنجيل الذى يصليه الكاهن سراً أثناء قراءة إنجيل القداس إنما يعبر ببراعة عن إيمان الكنيسة إن المسيح حاضر وهو يقرأ الإنجيل بنفسه فيبدأ "أيها الطويل الأناة الكثير الرحمة الحقيقى اقبل سؤالاتنا وطلباتنا منا. أقبل ابتهالاتنا منا وتوبتنا واعترافتنا على مذبحك المقدس الطاهر السمائى: فلنستحق سماع أناجيلك المقدسة ونحفظ وصاياك وأوامرك ونثمر فيها بمئة وستين وثلاثين...".

هذه الصلاة يتلوها الكاهن وبيده الشورية ووجهه نحو المنجلية إيماناً منه بحضور المسيح ثم يعقبقها بطلبات (أواشى) من أجل المرضى والمسافرين والأهوية والمياه والثمار وخلاص الناس والبهائم ورئيس الجمهورية والمسجونين والراقدين وأصحاب القرابين والمتضايقين والموعوظين.. نفس الوضع الذى يتبناه الكاهن عندما يرى المسيح حاضراً أمامه على المذبح بعد سر حلول سر حلول الروح القدس.. وكأنما كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة يهتف الكاهن متوسلاً إليه بالطلبات عن الشعب والكنيسة والعالم.. لأن الكاهن المسيحى هو كاهن للخليقة كلها.

ومسئول عن رفع طلباتها أمام الله وأن يشفع فيها "الكاهن هو ابريسفتيروس أى شفيع" وأن ينوب عنها فى تقديم التسبيح لله. لذلك فكلما سنحت الفرصة له يرفع الأواشى متوسلا عن الخليقة كلها وهذا هو سر تكرار الأواشى فى القداس.. ففى كل مرة يستعلن المسيح يطلب الكاهن منه عن الكنيسة والشعب..

وبعد الانتهاء من قراءة الإنجيل يسجد الشعب والكاهن قائلين المجد لله دائماً.. والمجد لله لأنه حاضر فينا ومتجلى بيننا..

ويدخل الكاهن والشماس إلى الهيكل لكى تبدأ مرحلة جديدة من القداس فيها يتوارى المسيح المعلم (يضع الشماس البشارة خلف كرس الكأس) لكى يظهر المسيح الذبيح (يرفع الكاهن الأبروسفارين).

* تابع*
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح الذبيح*





"ها أنا آتي سريعًا. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" (رؤ3: 11)

هذه الوصية ترن عاليًا في أذان كنيستنا القبطية.. إننا حريصون كل الحرص على الإكليل المُعد لكلٍ منا في الأبدية.. لذلك تحافظ كنيستنا المجيدة على (ما عندها) من إيمان، وصلاة، وتسبيح، وجهاد روحي عميق.. لننال أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة في اليوم الأخير

المسيح الذبيح


"قد عرفت أن كل ما يعمله الله أنه يكون إلى الأبد" (جا 14:3).

هذه سمة أساسية تميز أعمال الله. أنها أعمال أبدية لا تنتهى... فإذا كنا نؤمن - بغير شك - أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد، فأعماله - بلا شك أعمال إلهية أبدية لا تنتهى.. وبالتالى فإن ذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة أبدية لا تنتهى حتى أن الملاك المبشر بالقيامة ذكر أنه "يسوع الناصرى المصلوب" (مر 6:16)، حتى بعد قيامته... ولا عجب فقد رآه يوحنا الرائى "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ 6:5)، ومعلمنا بولس يتكلم مع شعبه فى كورنثوس قائلاً: "لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً" (1كو 2:2).

هذا الصليب الدائم والمستمر والأبدى يتجلى كل يوم على المذبح القدس فنرى يسوع "حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح".

المسيح ذبيحة حقيقية :

إن كل ذبائح العهد القديم من موسى وما قبل موسى لم تكن إلا رمزاً وإشارة للذبيحة الحقيقية التى قدمها ربنا يسوع بدم نفسه (عب 12:9) وقد سبق أن إشارة النبوات إلا هذا الذبيح العظيم "مثل شاه سيق إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. فى تواضع انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به. لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" (أع 32:8،33). وعندما تساءل الخصى "عمن يقول النبى هذا. عن نفسه أم عن واحد أخر. ففتح فيلبس فاه وأبتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع" (أع 34:8،35)، أنه الرب يسوع الذى شهد عنه المعمدان قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو29:1) والذى تكلم عنه أرميا بروح النبوة: "وأنا كخروف داجن يساق إلى الذبح" (أر 19:11)، وذبيحة يترنم بها السمائيون "لأنك ذبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة" (رؤ 9:5)، "مستحق هو الخروف أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة" (رؤ 12:5)، ونتغنى بها فى القداس الغريغورى: "أتيت إلى الذبح مثل خروف حتى إلى الصليب"، "احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط. وخديك أهملتهما للطم. لأجلى يا سيدى لم ترد وجهك عن خزى البصاق"، وقد استعارت الليتورجيا هذا النصوص من نبوة أشعياء القائل: "لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا. محتقر فلم نعتد به. ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفى جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء أنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى. وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن فى فمه غش. أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. وإن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع. وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها... لذلك اقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين" (أش 2:53-12)، "بذلت ظهرى للضاربين وخدى للناتفين وجهى لم استر عن العار والبصق"
(أش 6:50).

عجيب أشعياء هذا المفتوح العينين الذى سبق ورأى يوم ابن الإنسان فتهلل ووصفه كرؤيا العين فحق بذلك أن يكون النبى الإنجيلى.

"مقدسة ومملوءة مجداً هذه الذبيحة التى ذبحت عن حياة العالم كله" (قسمة الملائكة)، "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب" (القسمة السريانية).
الإفخارستيا ذبيحة غير دموية :

إن الإفخارستيا التى سلمها المسيح لتلاميذه هى امتداد الصليب، ولكنها ليست تكرار للصليب لأن السيد المسيح قد صلب مرة واحدة لأجلنا "نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع لمسيح مرة واحدة" (عب 10:10)، وصليبه لم ينته بعد ولن ينتهى بل هو فعل أبدى - كما ذكرنا.. لذلك فالصليب يحضر كل يوم على المذبح فى سر الخبز والخمر اللذين أخذا قوتهما من قول السيد المسيح: "هذا هو جسدى، هذا هو دمى". وهنا تكون طبيعة الخبز والخمر صارت بالتقديس والإيمان هى ذات المسيح المذبوح لله دون إقحام الحواس. ودون تغيير فى المادة وشكلها وطعمها فنحن نتناول جسد الرب ودمه بالحق تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر "أظهر وجهك مع هذا الخبز" (صلاة التحول).

وهذا مما يجعل الليتورجيا تلح وتؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة ليست دموية (كالعهد القديم) ولكنها ذبيحة روحية نطقية عقلية حقيقية "هذه التى ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا بر الجسد لكن الخروف روحى، والسكين نطقية وغير جسمية" (صلاة الصلح باسيلى)، "الذبيحة الناطقة غير الدموية" (صلاة الحجاب)، "هذه الصغيرة المقدسة الناطقة الروحانية غير الدموية" (صلاة صلح كيرلس)، "هذه الذبيحة الناطقة وهذه الخدمة غير الدموية" (القداس الكيرلسى)، "ذبيحة ناطقة سمائية التى هى الجسد الإلهى والدم الكريم اللذان لمسيحك" (القسمة الوجيزة)، "الذى قبل من أيدينا نحن الضعفاء هذه الذبيحة العقلية والحقيقية وغير الدموية".

والسيد المسيح أمرنا أن "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو 19:22)، وقوله: "اصنعوا" هنا يعنى "فعلاً" وليس "فكراً" للذكرى، والمعنى أن نصنع ونفعل ما عمله المسيح فى الإفخارستيا على رسم الصليب وما تم فيه، فهنا الإفخارستيا تعنى استحضار فعل الذبح وسفك الدم ليس لمجرد الذكر أو الذكرى بل الاستحضار الفعلى للاشتراك فى ذات السر، فكلما أكلنا الإفخارستيا وشربنا الكأس المقدسة فنحن نمارس الكسر الحقيقى للجسد والسفك الحقيقى للدم أى الصليب بكل أسراره الإلهية دون أن نسفك دماً جديداً ودون أن نذبح فصحاً آخر... هذا ما تعنيه الليتورجى بأن الذبيحة ليست دموية.. فخبز الإفخارستيا فعل وليس فكراً: أكل جسد ممزق مع أنه كان فى يده خبزاً، وشرب دم مسفوك مع انه خمر فى الكأس، فهو إعلان وأستعلان لسر موت الرب الدائم بالإيمان دون الاعتماد على الحواس بالتمزيق والسفك ومستمراً بطول الزمان إلى المنتهى.

المسيح هو الكاهن الذى قدم ذاته :

"هذا الذى أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسه. فإشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة. فتح باب الفردوس ورد آدم إلى رئاسته مرة أخرى.. من قبل صليبه وقيامته المقدسة ورد الإنسان مرة أخرى إلى الفردوس" (الأرباع الخشوعية فى دورة البخور).

"أنت هو ذبيحة المساء الحقيقية الذى اصعدت ذاتك من أجل خطايانا على الصليب المكرم كإرادة أبيك الصالح" (سر بخور عشية).

"وسبقت أن تجعل ذاتك حملاً بغير عيب عن حياة العالم" (أوشية التقدمة).

"بذل ذاته فداء عنا إلى الموت الذى تملك علينا" (القداس الباسيلى).

"لأنك فى الليلة التى أسلمت فيها ذاتك بإرادتك وسلطانك وحدك" (القداس الغريغورى).

"يا الله الذى أسلم ذاته عنا خلاصاً من أجل خطايانا" (القداس الغريغورى).

"وبذلك ذاتك للذبح من أجل خطايانا، شفيتنا بضرباتك وبرئنا بجراحاتك" (صلاة بعد التناول).

فالمسيح قبل الصليب بإرادته.. بل لقد جاء متجسداً لأجل أن يقدم ذاته ذبيحة عنا "لهذا قد ولدت أنا ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم" (يو 37:18)، وقال لبيلاطس: "لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق" (يو 11:19)، ولذلك فقد سبق الصليب وأعطانا جسده المكسور ودمه المسفوك ليعلن بذلك أن ما حدث يوم الجمعة سبق وأن قبله بإرادته ونفذه بحريته يوم الخميس "الحكمة (المسيح) بنت بيتها... ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها. أيضاً رتبت مائدتها... هلموا كلوا من طعامى واشربوا من الخمر التى مزجتها" (أم 2:9-5)، "دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب" (عب 14:9)، "ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه" (عب 26:9).

فالمسيح إلهنا هو الذبيحة الحقيقية وهو الكاهن الذى قدم ذبيحة نفسه وهو الله قابل الذبيحة ومعطى الغفران بموجبها لكل من يشترك فيها بالأكل والشرب والإيمان

المسيح حاضر على المذبح :


"هوذا كائن معنا على هذه المائدة اليوم عمانوئيل إلهنا حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله الجالس على عرش مجده" (صلاة القسمة).

ويتجلى المسيح الذبيح عندما يرفع أبونا الإبروسفارين فنرى الخبز الموضوع فى الصينية (حمل الله) ويشهد الشماس فى لحن (اسبازيستى) "ارفعوا أعينكم ناحية الشرق لتنظروا المذبح. جسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه"..

ويعلن الأب الكاهن للشعب "الرب معكم" ويطلب منهم "ارفعوا قلوبكم - اشكروا الرب".. وتصل الليتورجيا إلى قمة إستعلان حضور المسيح الإفخارستى عند حلول الروح القدس على الخبز والخمر ليحولها إلى جسد الرب ودمه حينئذ يخلع الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف تاجه ويترك عصا الرعاية (الحية النحاسية) ولا يعود الكاهن تلتفت للوراء أو يرشم الشعب أو يرشم الذبيحة لأن المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم قد حضر معنا على المائدة المقدسة وهو الذى يقوم بمباركة الشعب وتقديس ذبيحة نفسه.
ويتقدم الكاهن ثالثة ليقدم أواشى للمسيح الذبيح.. إذ - كما شرحنا من قبل - كلما استعلن المسيح فى الكنيسة بهيبة الكاهن بطلبات - الأواشى الشعب واحتياجاته... مرة فى عشية وباكر (المسيح المحتجب) ومرة فى الإنجيل (المسيح المعلم) هنا للمرة الثالثة (المسيح الذبيح).

ومجىء المسيح للكنيسة يستدعى حضور مجمع القديسين معه... لأننا جميعاً - فى السماء وعلى الأرض - أعضاء جسده المقدس.. فحضوره يستلزم حضور أعضائه... لذلك ينتبه الأب الكاهن ويقدم صلوات عد ومع مجمع القديسين ويطلب سؤلاتهم عنا - علامة الشركة والاتحاد والحب مثالاً للثالوث المقدس الواحد.

وفى النهاية المجمع يذكر الأب الكاهن آبائنا وأخوتنا الذين سبقوا فرقدوا وتنيحوا فى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى ونحن أيضاً الغرباء أن يحفظنا فى الإيمان وأن نكمل مثلهم...

ثم يقسم الكاهن الجسد تمهيداً لتوزيع على المؤمنين.. والقسمة ترمز لآلام المسيح وتمزيق جسده بالصليب لذلك تكون صلواتها بلحن تذللى بخشوع..

وعندما يغمس أبونا (الأسباديقون) فى الدم المقدس ويرشم به الجسد إنما يعلن عن جراحات المسيح حيث يضخ الكاهن الجراحات بدم المسيح... فيظهر بالحقيقة المسيح إلهنا (حملاً قائماً كأنه مذبوح)

سيدى يسوع المذبوح عنى... هوذا جراحاتك تنزف.. ودماؤك تقطر على المذبح. وها أنا أقف حائراً أمام حبك.. ألتمس قطرة من نزيف نعمتك.

قطرة واحدة تطهر أعماقى وكل كيانى.. وتغسل وتبيض ثيابى التى لوثتها بخطيتى ونجاساتى

*تابع*

​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح الراعي
*




"ها أنا آتي سريعًا. تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك" (رؤ3: 11)

هذه الوصية ترن عاليًا في أذان كنيستنا القبطية.. إننا حريصون كل الحرص على الإكليل المُعد لكلٍ منا في الأبدية.. لذلك تحافظ كنيستنا المجيدة على (ما عندها) من إيمان، وصلاة، وتسبيح، وجهاد روحي عميق.. لننال أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة في اليوم الأخير

"لأنه جعل الأبوة مثل الخراف يبصر المستقيمون ويفرحون".

أن المسيح فى الكنيسة كراع يرعى غنمه ويربضها ويعتنى بها "أنا أرعى غنمى واربضها يقول السيد الرب" (حز 15:34) والمسيح فى صعوده إلى السموات بعد قيامته كان يقصد أن يجلس عن يمين الأب بناسوته الذى أخذه منا ليمارس به ومن خلاله كهنوتاً أبدياً فى السموات حيث يجلس على العرش الإلهى ليرعى كنيسته.. يرعاها بحب واهتمام.. يرعاها بروحه القدوس الذى وعدنا أن يرسـله إلينا من عنـد الأب (يو 26:15) ليكون معنا ويكمث فينا (يو 16:14،17) ويستجلب لنا كل ما للابن من نعمة وعطية ومفاعيل خلاصية "ذاك يمجدنى لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو 14:16).. والروح القدوس ينتخـب فى الكنيسة أناساً يقيمهم خداماً يرعون شعب الله "أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله.." (أع 28:20)
 وهذه الرعاية التى يقوم بها الأباء ما هى إلا ممارسة كهنوت المسيح فى الكنيسة فالمسيح هو الكاهن الأعظم ورئيس الرعاة "وأقيم عليها راعياً واحداً فيرعاها عبدى داود (المسيح) هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعيا" (حز 23:34) وهو يرعى الكنيسة بنا ومن خلالنا لذلك فالكاهن فى الكنيسة هو (أب) ومن أجمل تقاليد كنيستنا القبطية أن ننادى الأب الأسقف والكاهن بلقب "أبونا" بل ويقف على قمة الهرم الكنسى شخص محبوب يسمى "البابا" ووظيفته "بطريرك" أى رئيس "الأباء" أو بالأولى "أب الأباء" فكل كهنوت كنيستنا هو أبوة روحية غامرة يتلقنها الكاهن "فى أية درجة" من المسيح ويشبع بها بفيض فتشع منه روحاً ينسكب فيغمر الكنيسة بفيض الحب والأبوة والاهتمام والرعاية "التراكم علىّ كل يوم، الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس، من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف، من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب" (2كو 28:11،29) هذه هى الأبوة التى تنسكب كأنهار مياه حية من أحضان الثالوث المقدس فحتى العالم عبر الكاهن.

1- الرعاية :

الراعى هو الأب الذى يقبل جميع أولاده - على علاتهم - ويهتم باحتياجاتهم ويسهر على راحتهم ويحمل همومهم ويتوب عنهم كمثل ما عمل أيوب من جهة بنيه "وكان لما دارت أيام الوليمة أن أيوب أرسل فقدسهم (أبناءه) وبكر فى الغـد وأصعد محرقات على عددهم لأنه قال: ربما أخطأ بنى وجدفوا على الله فى قلوبهم وهكذا كان أيوب يفعل كل الأيام" (أى 5:1).

والكاهن فى قبوله الجميع لا يجذبهم إلى نفسه بل إلى من يمثله ويخدمه أى المسيح وعندما يقبلهم إنما يرى فيهم المسيح "ما فعلتموه بأحد أخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر فبى فعلتم" (مت 40:25) لأن كل من اجتاز المعمودية قد صار بالحق عضواً فى جسد المسيح.. والكاهن مستأمن على جسد المسيح ليخدمه ومن هنا يصير اهتمام الكاهن بكل عضو فى الكنيسة هو اهتمام بالمسيح.. نعم أن هذا الاهتمام المتسع مؤلم أحياناً كثيرة ويصلب الكاهن صلباً ويحرمه من حقه الطبيعى فى الراحة والإجازة ولكن رغم ذلك فالأب دائماً يفرح بفرح أولاده ونجاحهم وتقدمهم وشبعهم.
لذلك يعلمنا أبونا قداسة البابا شنوده "إذا تعب الكاهن يستريح الشعب وإذا استراح الكاهن يتعب الشعب" الكاهن يكسر ذاته فى أقدام وصبر وفرح بالآخرين.. وهذا هو صلب المسيح.. والخدمة لا تزيد عن كونها صليب المسيح. أن نخدم الناس يعنى أن نحيا فى محبة الله للناس، ومحبة الله هذه عبّر عنها بالصليب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 16:3).. فالكاهن الأب يدخل فى خبرة هذه المحبة المصلوبة لأن هذا هو واقع خدمته.. أنه يقدم حباً بلا حدود لشعب متسع متباين فى فكره وقبوله لخدمة الكاهن.. قد يقابل حب الكاهن بعدم الاكتراث أو بالرفض ولكنه على كل حال أب.. يظل مجاهداً ومنبهاً ومنذراً ومشجعاً على رجاء، أن يخلص الابن ويقبل إلى الحق.. فالمسيح نفسه "إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 11:1) ولكنه أكمل سعيه نحو خلاص البشر حتى التمام لأنه أب يحب أولاده..

وكذلك الكاهن "إن كانوا قد اضطهدونى فسيضطهدونكم" (يو 20:15)، "ليس عبد أعظم من سـيده
ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله" (يو 16:13)..

فالكاهن يحمل نير المسيح وينحنى تحت أقدام الأبناء ليغسل قاذوراتهم وهو مترفق بهم "كنا مترفقين فى وسطكم كما تربى المرضعة أولادها هكذا إذ كنا حانين إليكم كنا نرضى أن نعطيكم لا إنجيل الله فقط بل أنفسنا أيضاً لأنكم صرتم محبوبين إلينا كنا نعظ كل واحد منكم كالأب لأولاده ونشجعكم، ونشهدكم لكى تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذى دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده" (1تس 7:2-12)، وهذا الحمل لا يسبب تأففاً للأب ولا يمثل عبء جهد غير محبوب بل بالعكس يصرخ مع معلمنا بولس الرسول: "أفرح فى آلامى لأجلكم" (كو 24:1) ففرح الكاهن بعطائه تلزمه بأن يعطى أكثر مما ينتظر الناس منه، ليس آيات ولا أعمالاً لا باهرة بل أبوة روحية حانية.

خدمة الكاهن هى أن يلد أبناء لله، ويتألم لأجل أبنائه ويسببهم كما يتألم معهم فى نموهم الروحى كأولاد لله، وهو لا يستطيع أن يلد حياة دون بذل حياته ولكن العجيب والمفرح في آن واحد أنه لا يبذل حياته هو، بل أن حياة المسيح هى التى تبذل وتنسكب من خلاله، وبقدر ما يبذل الكاهن نفسه حباً بالمسيح تكون الغلبة لحياة المسيح التى تعمل فى أولاده الله وتحييهم وهو معهم لحياة أبدية وبقدر البذل تستعلن الأبوة وحسن الرعاية ويتجلى المسيح الراعى فى شخص الكاهن.

رأينا فيما سبق أن المسيح يحضر فى الكنيسة على أربعة مستويات :

أ- المسيح المحتجب فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر.
ب- المسيح المعلم فى قداس القراءات.
ج- المسيح الذبيح فى قداس الأفخارستيا.
د- المسيح الراعى فى شخص الأب الأسقف والأب الكاهن.

والراعى فى الكنيسة هو أيضاً وسيط وقدوة للرعية ويستمد وساطته وقدوته من المسيح الراعى الأعظم.

2- الوساطة :

الوسيط هو من يقف فى الوسط بين فريقين يصل بينهما ويحاول التوفيق بينهما محاولاً إيجاد الوحدة الكاملة بينهما. والفريقان هنا هما الله والإنسان "ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أى 33:9) ومعروف أن العلاقة الرائعة التى جمعت بين الله والإنسان فى الفردوس قد تشوهت وبترت بسبب السقوط فكان لابد من وسيط يقوم بالمصالحة.. ولم يكن الوسيط إلا ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع (1تى 5:2،6) فالمسيح هو رئيس الكهنة الأعظم (لحن ميغالو) ولكنه منذ البداية قد أختار أناساً ليمارس فيهم وبهم ومن خلالهم كهنوته الخاص "ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثنى عشر وأعطاهم سلطاناً على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" (مت 1:10)، "وبعد ذلك عين الرب سبعين آخرين أيضاً وأرسلهم أثنين، أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعاً أن يأتى" (لو 1:10) إلا أن مهمتهم لم تنحصر فى هذا العالم ولم تقتصر عليه بل أعطاهم أن يمارسوا كل كهنوته، فهم معه حيث هو (يو 24:17) ويشتركون فى سلطانه (مت 18:28-20)، وما يحلونه على الأرض تحله السماء (مت 19:16) بل صار المسيح متجلياً فيهم حتى أنه قال لهم: "الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى والذى يرذلكم يرذلنى" (لو 16:10) فالكاهن هو حضور شخصى للمسيح فى الكنيسة - لاحظ أن ألحان استقبال الأسقف فى الكنيسة هى ألحان تعلن عن حضور المسيح (أبؤرو ايفلوجيمينوس اكسماروؤت) وبهذا المنظور يكون الكاهن وسيطاً بين الله والناس إذ أنه يمثل شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح فهو من جهة متحد بالمسيح ومن جهة أخرى يجمع كل الشعب فى قلبه بالأبوة والحب ليوحدهم بالمسيح.. الكاهن يتم فى أحشائه كل يوم سر أشبه ما يكون بما حدث فى بطن العذراء حيث يجتمع ما هو إلهى (المسيح فيه) مع ما هو إنسانى (أبوته لكل الشعب) "مأخوذ من الناس يقام لأجل الناس فيما لله" (عب 1:5)، "أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم" (غل 19:4).

إن هذه المعاناة اليومية التى يقاسيها الكاهن ما هى إلا علامات أبوته التى بها يحمل هموم الناس ويطرحها تحت قدمى المسيح.. أنه يتوب مع كل تائب "عبدك (فلان) وضعفى نحن المنحنين برؤوسنا أمام وجهك المقدس ارزقنا رحمتك، اقطع عنا كل رباطات خطايانا.." (التحليل الذى يقرأه الكاهن على رأس المعترف) ويصلى عن كل مريض ومسافر ومنتقل.. ويطلب عن خلاص العالم والبهائم والزروع والمياه واليتيم والغريب والضيف، ويئن مع الذين فى السجن والمنفى ومع المظلومين والمتألمين ويرفع تنهدات بنى البشر لله أمام المذبح حاملاً عار الناس وخطيتهم متشبهاً بالمسيح الذى منه تستمد كل أبوة وكل قوة.
3- النموذج :

ليس الكاهن واعظاً ولكنه أب يسلم أولاده روح المسيح أنه أكثر من أن يكون معلماً أو مرشداً روحياً بل هو شاهد عيان لانسكاب الروح القدس فى أبنائه، أنه إنسان تتجلى فيه بوضوح روح النبوة فى العهد الجديد - ليس بمعنى من يتنبأ بالمستقبلات بل من ينبئ بفكر الله وإرادته ويعلنه ويعلمه للناس.

الكاهن فى الكنيسة يقود أولاده نحو المسيح فى مسيرة روحية متدرجة يتبعون خطواته فيما هو يتبع خطوات المسيح "لأنه وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين فى المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون لأنى أنا ولـدتكم فى المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل فاطلب إليكم أن تكونوا متمثلين بـى" (1كو 15:4،16)، "كما أنا أيضاً بالمسيح" (1كو 1:11).
فالحياة الروحية التقوية لا تلقن، ولا يقدر المعلم الروحى إلا أن يساعد على نضجها ونموها، وهذا يكون بحياته وسلوكه التلقائى العفوى التقوى، ويكن بالتفاف الأبناء حوله ليشربوا منه روح التقوى والعفة والوداعة "كن قدوة للمؤمنين فى الكلام فى التصرف فى المحبة فى الروح فى الإيمان فى الطهارة" (1تى 12:4).

وروح المسيح هذه تنتقل من جيل إلى جيل خلال الآباء الذين يحملون الوديعة ويسلمونها لأبنائهم بأمانة وتقوى "كونوا متمثلين بى معاً أيها الأخوة ولاحظوا الذين يسيرون هكذا كما نحن عندكم قدوة" (فى 17:3)، "وأنتم صرتم متمثلين بنا وبالرب.. حتى صرتم قدوة لجميع الذين يؤمنون" (1تس 6:1،7)، "لكى نعطيكم أنفسنا قدوة حتى تتمثلوا بنا" (2تس 9:3)، "وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناساً أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (2تى 2:2)، "وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه فىّ فهذا افعلوا" (فى 9:4).

هنا - وبسبب الأبوة فى الكنيسة - لم يعد الإيمان نظريات فلسفية تحارب عنها الكنيسة ضد الهراطقة أو مجرد تحديدات قانونية أقرتها الكنيسة فى مجامعها المسكونية، بل هو حياة يعيشها الآباء فيلتقطها منهم الأبناء لينقلوها بدورهم إلى الأحفاد "من جيل إلى جيل وإلى دهر الدهور أمين".

إن سبب نقاوة إيمان أثناسيوس (تقواه)، وسبب تمسك الأقباط بإيمان أثناسيوس أنه (أبوهم).. ولا عجب فأثناسيوس نفسه شرب روح التقوى من أبيه (أنطونيوس).

لقد عاش الآباء سر الثالوث ففهموا كيف تكون الأبوة والبنوة والروح الواحد ضار الثالوث المعاش فيهم مصدر روح الأبوة فيهم فالتقط الأبناء روح الثالوث وأدركوه لا على مستوى العقل بل على مستوى الخبرة الحياة المعاشة فى الكنيسة من خلال وحدة الكنيسة (الله الواحد) وتنوع أعضائها (الله الثالوث).

كذلك عاش الآباء سر التجسد فأدركوا كرامة الجسد وقداسة المادة وسلكوا كما يليق بتجسد الابن الوحيد وحضوره فى العالم وسطنا.. وكان التجسد الإلهى ينبوع تقواهم ونظرتهم المقدسة للجسد والمادة والعالم والكون.. والتقط الأبناء نفس الروح وعاشوها.

والأب الروحى فى قيادته لتلاميذه صاعداً بهم إلى القمم الروحية يأخذوهم هويداً، هويداً لئلا يستكدهم بحماس روحى مزيف، فروح الأبوة لا ينتقل من الأب إلى تلاميذه بطريقة فورية إنما يتطلب نمواً ناضجاً هيناً يصير بعد معاناة وطول أناة "هذا أصلية أن تزداد فى المعرفة وفى كل فهم" (فى 9:1)، أنه "أنس ما هو وراء وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام أسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعاله دعوة الله العليا فى المسيح يسوع" (فى 13:3،14)، والآباء الأقباط يعرفون أن نقطة الانطلاق لهذا النمو التدريجى الأصيل هى المعمودية.. ففيها أخذنا كل موهبة وكل نعمة نحتاجها على مدى جهادنا الروحى الطويل بطول العمر.. ودور الأب أن يطلق فينا هذه الطاقات تدريجياً - ويدعمها يومياً بنعمة الأفخارستيا، فيصير الصليب - مترجماً علمياً بالمعمودية والأفخارستيا - ينبوع جهادنا ونمونا منسكباً فينا من خلال أنامل الأب الروحى.

ربى يسوع دعنى أراك وأتلامس معك فى أبوة أبى الكاهن وفى ذبيحتك الأفخارستيا دع حضورك فىّ أن يكون دائماً لأشبع بك وأتحد بك وتصير فىّ وأنا فيك آمين


​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*من تجميعات بالنت*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (21 فبراير 2011)

Well don Nehessy that is one of supject i miss it in Keraza magazin  i don't have it for a while .....!thank's


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Nehessy that is one of supject i miss it in Keraza magazin  i don't have it for a while .....!thank's


*شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2011)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  المجهود الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  المجهود الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*منتهى الشكر ليكم
سلام الرب يســوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا النهيسى
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

